# XDM9 Size Comparison Pics



## VAMarine

So one of the reasons that I was hesitant about picking up the XDM is that a lot of people were commenting that it would be too large for CCW, I compared them in store to several guns that I carry on a routine basis and in some cases it was smaller, but in the few cases where it was larger, it wasn't much larger.

Here's some pics I took this evening, you can get a general idea of dimensions from the mat.

Note that I align guns by the trigger guards, when you think about it, it's basically the one aspect of most guns that are similar and gives a better visual of actual size difference.

Now up until recently, my main carry gun had often been a 5" 1911, while the XDM has over twice the capacity of a 1911, size wise it's actually smaller than my Les Baer as shown.

redface:Sorry about the finger, but due to the slide profile of the "M" slide, it liked to tilt grip up when laying down)









Side by side, standard thickness grips on the 1911.









The "M" is not as thick as I thought...

Here is the "M" along with my Hi Power, the HP is actually a bit longer than the XDM.










And side by side, the XDM and the HP.










And as we all know, it's the grip that's hardest to conceal, right?

Well here's the XDM along with my HK P7.










Now while the P7 is considerably smaller, most of that is due to the low bore axis allowed by the gas system and recoil spring being around the barrel.

Again, side by side to show thickness.










Without doing an actual measurement, it appears that the P7 is a little more narrow, but remember that the P7 is a single stack 9mm with a capacity of 8+1.

Next up is the Sig 229 and the "M"

Forgive me, but while I do have a pretty good collection, the best I could do for this comparison is a "Blue Gun" from Ring's.



















OK, so now what about some smaller guns?

Here are the "M", a 3" Kimber and a S&W J-Frame 360.

I didn't do a side by side as the Kimber should be darn close to the thickness of the other 1911 pictured, the only difference might be in the grips, but not much. I also didn't think to get a side by side of the J-Frame before packing it back into the safe.



















Now while many still won't carry something of that size, you can see that it's not _that_ big, over all it's in the same size class as the Hi Power(13-15 rds.), the Sig 228/229 (13rds), full frame 1911s (8rds), I'd like to get a G19/23 for size comparison, but that will have to wait.

Overall I don't think concealment will be an issue, I can hide the XDM-9 with the included paddle holster under a vest, so once I get my IWB I think it will hide the same as my current carry guns.


----------



## hardlife

Thanks for the visuals. Does help a lot. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## VAMarine

hardlife said:


> Thanks for the visuals. Does help a lot. Just what I was looking for.


Quite welcome. :smt023


----------



## RossiSS

Good job!


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Cool and thanks. That is a model I have recently become interested in as well. Like the improvements they made although it appears to be mostly cosmetic especially to the slide. Appears they added a bit of contour and knocked down a few corners. Just glad to see some good pictures of the unit. Is the XDM now readily available in stores?


----------



## RossiSS

Tuefelhunden said:


> Cool and thanks. That is a model I have recently become interested in as well. Like the improvements they made although it appears to be mostly cosmetic especially to the slide. Appears they added a bit of contour and knocked down a few corners. Just glad to see some good pictures of the unit. Is the XDM now readily available in stores?


It's more than cosmetic work done to it. The M has a matched barrel, trigger work, & better sights. As far as availability it's hit or miss, at least in my area. The reason I know this is I just bought an M myself, get one you won't be disappointed.:smt023


----------



## Blanco720

thanks for the pics. it really helps me get a feel for the dimensions without having handled one.


----------



## twodogs

Great post! Thanks for taking the time to put that together.


----------



## eastlandb1

Really great info. Robert


----------



## bent21606

thansk for the info


----------



## chris441

I am debating between the XD9 and XDM9 currently and was too thinking that the M is bigger....wow I am surprised when looking at your visuals. The M feels alot bigger though.

Need some pics like you have of the XD and XDm together for size comparison.


----------



## VAMarine

It's just under 8" and about 5.5" high from the bottom-most portion of the grip to the top of the rear sight.

1.18 frame width.
1.28" frame to slide release

XDM weight measurements with 124gr HSTs
Fully loaded: 19+1 2lbs .51oz
Mag loaded to 19: 11.2oz
Gun Empty: 1lbs.094ozOK, it's just under 8" and about 5.5" high from the bottom-most portion of the grip to the top of the rear sight.

Regarding the XD and the XDM, I want to say the only difference is in the bbl length and that the grip might be taller, it's not that much bigger at all.

If I had a regular XD, I'd take pics of them, but all I have in the XD line is the "M"


----------

